# Stahlvorfach Knoten?



## Qualitynine (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,
habe verschiedene weiche Stahlvorfächer (und Kevlar), jetzt sogar was mut hunderxx Fäden?.
Allerdings komme ich hier mit dem Knoten nicht so richtig zurecht. 
Welche Knoten benutzt ihr die sich auch wirklich zuziehen? - und müssen diese noch zusätzlich gesichert werden?

Mit welchem Material bindet ihr denn die Angstdrillinge an? 
Übrigens, bei uns ist geeignetes Raubfischvorfach! Pflicht

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

hey thomas!
vergiss das mit dem knoten und besorge dir klemmhülsen.
funz super und hält fest.
mit dem vorfach durch die klemmhülse,danach am ende des vorfachs einen einfachen kleinen knoten und die hülse zusammendrücken.
der knoten ist eine zusätzliche fixierung damit das vorfach nicht durch die hülse zurück rutschen kann.
lg rob


----------



## the doctor (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Kevlar klemme ich nicht...
Ich binde mir die Vorfächer  auch grösstenteils selber. Mit Kevlar habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das sich das durch die Hülsen zieht...
Das Kevlar Vorfach (von Jenzi) ist knotbar wie Schnur.
Ich binde es am Haken  mit dem No Knot System...
und es hält super!
Stahlvorfächer ohne Ummantelung mit Geflecht klemme ich, da diese etwas steifer sind und so  bombenfest halten...


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

ahh nachtrag: kevlar bind ich natürlich auch!
verwend ich aber nur zum welsfischen ab einer tragkraft von 54 kilo aufwärts.lg rob


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Kevlar nehm ich auch nicht mehr (gezielt) für Hecht seitdem mir ein Großhecht ein von mir als nicht durchbeissbaress Vorfach getestetes Coramid doch nach einer halben Minute zersägt hat. 
Für Wels, Zander und als Notfall-Sicherheitsvorfach gerade am Kunstköder aber ok und gut knotbar.

Stahlvorfach mit Klemmhülsen quetschen geht viel besser und sauberer, wichtig ist eben eine von der Dicke her möglichst eng passende dünne Hülse. Wenn man das Ende in der Hülse versteckt, ist das auch sehr sauber und stört nicht. Bei Knoten und durch das Zuziehen bekommt man auch sofort lästige Kringeleien ins Vorfach, die ich überhaupt nicht mag.

Bei Kunststoffummantelung am Stahl geht das Quetschen im Prinzip auch ganz gut, nur wird natürlich die Ummantelung an der Quetschkante mehr oder weniger beschädigt - das ist dann natürlich besonders Rostanfällig. 
Ich verwende aber keine ummantelten im Süßwasser mehr, weil mir die zu dick sind. Nur dünnstens 7x7 Geflecht wird verwendet und sauber gequetscht und auf ok-Tragkraft getestet.


----------



## the doctor (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

ne andere Frage:

Wie bekomme ich kringel aus den Stahlvorfächern eigentlich wieder raus? Gibts da ein Trick?
Kommt mir blos nicht mit Erhitzen:q 
Hab das Fibrestahl von PB mal getestet, ob es so geht, wie es empfohlen wurde... danach trägt das Vorfach noch nicht einmal mehr 2 Kilo:c ...
Von dem Müll bin ich jetzt runter und bin auf der Suche nach besserem Stahl...
Hab im Moment ein relativ gutes Kunstoffummanteltes...
Wie siehts aus mit dem 7strand? oder gibts besseres?


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

@the doctor

Da hilft nur eins, wech damit. 

Lieber nen neues Vorfach basteln als nen sckicken Hecht verlieren. Hinterher ist das Geschrei dann immer groß. Ach hätte ich doch bloß....

Gegen diese Verkringelung ist kein Kraut gewachsen.

sunny #h


----------



## Franky (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Die "Kringel" entstehen bei einer hohen Schockbelastung (Vollbremsung beim Wurf), bzw. hoher Dauerbelastung (Drill, Lösen eines Hängers etc.) und ziehen über eine "scharfe" Kante. Vermeiden kann man die, indem man nicht angelt! 
Allerdings: Je hochwertiger das Material ist (sprich: um so weicher), desto weniger Kringels hat man. Ich verwende Flexonit in 7*7 (0,27 mm / 6,8 kg) und habe viel Freude und relativ wenig Verlust durch Materialermüdung (= Kringel).
7*7-Material ist knotbar, aber nur bedingt. Wenn nicht quetschen, dann lieber twizzeln und peinlichst darauf achten, dass kein ausgeglühtes Drähtchen an der Öse sitzt! (Das Thema "erhitzen um Kringels zu lösen" lassen wir daher mal gaaaaaaaaanz weit aussen vor!!!!!)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich kringel aus den Stahlvorfächern eigentlich wieder raus? Gibts da ein Trick?



Aushängen oder Spannen, also mit einem Weckgummi auf Dauer straffziehen oder einen Eimer oder Ziegelsteine ran. Also ein paar Kilo Zug sollten es schon sein und ein paar Tage oder Wochen dauern, dann ist es wieder leidlich gerade, ganz weg sind die Kringel aber nicht.
Nebeneffekt: so kann man auch bei ordentlichem ZUg die Tragkraft gleich mit Checken!  :q


----------



## the doctor (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Zu erst war ich ja von dem Fibrestahl von PB begeistert...kleiner Preis und relativ dünn und geschmeidig....
Aber es kringelt ja leider ziemlich flott, wie von mir beschrieben...
Nur die Haken taugen was#6 
Wie teuer ist denn das Flexonit? Ist es gut geeignet zum quetschen?mit dem twizzeln hab ich es nicht so:q


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Ich benutze auch ausschließlich Flexonit und habe darin ein, für meine Verhältnisse ausreichendes, Stahlvorfach gefunden. Meist quetsche ich es, aber ich habs auch schon mit knoten und twizzeln versucht. Knoten geht zwar und hält auch, aber das kringelt sich dann an der Stelle und so richtig wohl fühle ich mich bei der Sach auch nicht. 

Twizzeln muss ich erst mal noch lernen... Ich habs, wie Ulli Beyer in dem einen Video zeigt, mit der rotierenden Arterienklemme und ohne Ausglühen probiert, aber die Wicklungen werden nicht eng genug. Sieht nicht gut aus mit soner 3-5cm langen Wicklung, hält aber.

Am besten komme ich bisher, wie gesagt, mit dem Klemmen zurecht. Hab aber auch keine Spezialzange, sondern ich mach das immer mit dem Saitenschneider. Muss man halt ein bisschen vorsichtiger arbeiten...


----------



## Ghanja (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Ich verwende die Kombination "Duolock-Snaps / Easy Vorfachverbinder" in Verbindung mit Cannelle Multiflex, normalem 1x7 oder auch Hard-Mono. Geht ruckzuck und es ist weder Knoten, Klemmhülse noch irgend etwas anderes notwendig.


----------



## rob (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwende die Kombination "Duolock-Snaps / Easy Vorfachverbinder" in Verbindung mit Cannelle Multiflex, normalem 1x7 oder auch Hard-Mono. Geht ruckzuck und es ist weder Knoten, Klemmhülse noch irgend etwas anderes notwendig.



das hört sich gut an,muss ich mal checken....

ich muss sagen das ich eigentlich nur am anfang probleme bei 7*7 stahlseide mit kringeln hatte.
jetzt weiss ich wie ich das vorfach angreife und handhaben muss um mir das zu sparen.ausser bei einem hänger oder sonstiger kurzer aber heftiger belastung,da geht gar nichts mehr...das werf ich danach weg.
ich hab am anfang den fehler gemacht,das ich mit den fingern straff entlang geglitten bin um es zu spannen,damit ich zb die tragkraft testen kann.das kringelt sofort..ö.
ach;und nicht vergessen vor dem schneiden der stahlseide immer die schnittstelle mit einer flamme heiss machen.
lg rob


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwende Flexonit in 7*7 (0,27 mm / 6,8 kg) und habe viel Freude und relativ wenig Verlust durch Materialermüdung (= Kringel).



Wäre auch mein Tip gewesen ! Kenne bis dato kein besseres Stahl ... wirklich eine absolute Empfehlung !
Der Preis ist relativ ok .. z.B. kostet die 20m Rolle um die 27 € ! Plus Hülsen & Locks ... ich finde für diese Qualität ist es echt noch erschwinglich ! CHECK IT OUT    #6 

Gibt es in folgenden Maßen:
mm 0,27 - 6,8 kg
mm 0,36 - 11,5 kg
mm 0,45 - 20,5 kg
mm 0,54 - 24,0 kg

Lass Dich nicht von dem Durchmesser abschrecken, dass Material fällt DEUTLICH dünner aus, als die Angabe denken lässt !

Beschreibungstext:
Dieses superweiche Stahlvorfach läßt sich knoten oder mit Quetschhülsen verarbeiten. 


Edelstahl, rostfrei, salzwasserbeständig, reflektionsfreie Oberfläche, drallfrei, fasert nicht aus und ist enorm abriebfest. 

Dieses Material ist matt-bronzefarben - somit reflektionsarm - und supergeschmeidig! 

Fazit: Mit Sicherheit eines der besten Stahlvorfächern weltweit! 

meridian


----------



## Ghanja (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Eine weitere und recht unverwüstliche Variante ist Titan. Hält wohl einiges aus (gerade was Knicke angeht) - einziger Nachteil ist natürlich der Preis  :q .


----------



## karpfenbrausi (20. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Hi,

ich lese ständig, daß Flexonit sich Knoten läßt.

Jetzt mal Hosen runter:  Welche Konten verwendet Ihr dafür, welche für speziell für Schlaufen??

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Adrian* (20. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Hol dir doch einfach Connectoren von Profi-Blinker, die werden nur gewickelt...


----------



## karpfenbrausi (20. November 2005)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Hi, 

wie heißen die geanu?

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## scharli1 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Hallo Leute,
das habe ich gerade gefunden. http://www.koedershop.de/html/stahlvorfach.html
Super Sache
Scharli1


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

ja vermindert die Tragkraft (Kann, muss aber nicht drastisch sein)und macht das ganze auffälliger für den Fisch.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich lese ständig, daß Flexonit sich Knoten läßt.
> 
> ...


Bei Flexonut nehmen ich nur noch den einfachen Schlaufenknoten.
Palomar wr nicht so gut.


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Ich knote Flexonit nicht, habs mal probiert, aber imho beeinflusst ein "echter Knoten" die Tragkraft wegen dem Knicken zu sehr. Entweder twizzlen oder halt ne dünne Quetschhülse verwenden. Mich (und die Fische) stört sone kleine Hülse nicht!!

flo

PS. Ach Henne, ich weiß ja nicht wie du twizzlest, aber bei mir gibts da keinen Knick, zumindest nicht in dem Ende das den Fisch trägt...


----------



## Allrounder Tim (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Noch ne Frage!!!!
Wie befestigt ihr den Wirbel mit dem stahlvorfach ohne es zu beschädigen. ( Mit knoten natürlich )


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stahlvorfach Knoten?*

Standard Clinch mit 3-4 Windungen und mit dem Restende zuziehen - dann noch ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf.


----------

